# TYM solenoid problem



## Mike Nicolen (Jan 9, 2021)

I have a TYM T273 from 2006 and when I hit the button for the PTO it starts up but stops when I release the button. Why? How can I fix this? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Mike,

I suspect that your pushbutton switch is malfunctioning. Normally, a switch of this nature holds power on a solenoid valve or maybe on a relay.


----------



## Mike Nicolen (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. I tested the switch and relays ( two of them click when I push the switch) and found the switch to be bad. As soon as I get a new one and install it I’ll let you guys know if that fixed it.


----------

